# Balou the dane



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i am dogsitting a lot at the moment and my new guest is a great dane, who stays with me when his owner has to work a 24 hour shift 










































I normally don`t like the european danes too much, but he`s beautiful and such a sweet boy. He`s 1 year old so still a "baby".


edit: ok the picture didn`t work, i`m going to try again in the evening....


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Dane on my Lap


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Handsome guy!


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

love the white socks!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He's very cute.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love black danes. He seems to be a real sweetie!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhhh, what a handsome boy!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

What is the difference between the different types of Danes? This one is very handsome (I like black danes the best!)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Balou is very handsome!


----------

